# shooting to the right



## gwyn (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi all
This is my first post and I am a total beginner at this sport.
I have been round a 9 hole course twice and have been on a range once.
What I am finding is that on the range I can hit the ball consistently around 140yards but the ball almost always goes to the right.
I know it is probably very difficult to say exactly what im doing wrong as there are so many variables. But I was wondering if there is a common mistake that causes this kind of problem.

Thanks for any help


----------



## codyblank (Apr 7, 2006)

A slice (right shot) is caused by and open clubface at impact and sometimes a downswing that starts with the arms. Try swinging from the inside and starting the downswing with the lower body.


----------



## cwdusheke (Apr 29, 2006)

Typically, you are probably starting the downswing with arms first, which causes an "over the top" move. This move is deadly, because the club head goes outside the intended ball target line and cuts across. This usually leads to bad pulls/hooks or pushes/slices. You need to start the downswing with your lower body. Just think of a little hip bumb back to your left on the downswing. This should keep those arms from being dominant in your swing.


----------



## gwyn (Apr 28, 2006)

Thats excellent thanks guys

I'm taking my father for a 9 hole tomorrow
I will take onboard what you have said and see If I can get that ball to fly straight.
I will post back and let you know how I got on

Thanks again


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

something worth trying at the range.

Find a target, and lay one of your irons on the floor pointing to the target.

Then line your feet up to the same line. Keep your shoulders square to your feet and try hitting some balls.

This will give you a good indication to what you need to work on.

Check your grip, make sure the club head is square to the target.

99% of the time you will find its a swing related issue thats making the ball slice or block right. Either way you want to make sure your body is in the correct position before you work on the swing.


----------



## gwyn (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks for that

I had a blast today and my accuracy has improved a lot. What I did notice was, im missing the ball a lot when its not on a tee.

Thanks


----------



## ElPrezidente (Apr 24, 2006)

If you're missing the ball while its off the tee it might be that you are standing to far from the ball. This happened to me when i started. I took a step closer to the ball and it helped a lot. Try positioning your feet differently according to the iron. Different clubs require different angle of impact. Good Luck.


----------



## gwyn (Apr 28, 2006)

thanks
I will give that a go


----------

